# Mac Pink Brushes - Diana Ross?



## Kiwi Girlie (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I know some pink brushes were released with the Diana Ross Collection and I think the Catherine Duvene Collection (Don't know how to spell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

I was wondering How many Pink Brushes were released and what numbers they were and which collections they were from, as I really want to try find some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures would also be awesome, if you have any.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 29, 2007)

*http://www.factio-magazine.com/speci...meticspics.htm
                         Quote:

                          Brushes*  
 
* Quote:

 *129 SE Brush* Short                          handled powder/blush with pink handle/fibre and black                          ferrule
                        Suggested Retail Price: $32.00 US/ $38.50 CDN

*150 SE Brush* Short handled powder with                          pink handle/fibre and black ferrule
                        Suggested Retail Price: $40.0 US/ $48.00 CDN

*168 SE Brush* Short handled large angled                          contour with pink handle/fibre and black ferrule
                        Suggested Retail Price: $30.00 US/ $36.00 CDN

*239 SE Brush* Short handled eye shading                          with pink handle/fibre and black ferrule
                        Suggested Retail Price: $24.00 US/ $29.00 CDN


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome, thanks so much for that


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 29, 2007)

np  im trying to get my muddy lil hands on them too


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 29, 2007)

Please remember to check the Colour Stories for this information.  It is a great resource. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a pic of the #150 in my traincase photos, under the picture titled *Large Brushes (MAC only - Current and DC'd Brushes):*
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44650


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2007)

you have no idea i really really really want these. i heard a rumor that some CCOs have them. is this possibly true?


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, they are expensive! I thought they were a set!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_.... i heard a rumor that some CCOs have them. is this possibly true?_

 
I guess it could be, but I would be surprised to see them at a CCO due to the fact that they came out a while ago and those are the kind of things that get instantly snatched up when they do hit the CCOs.  I think your best bet may be ebay.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have two diana brushes right now, looking for more
so they are out there, i promise =)


----------



## IXIXXI (Jun 22, 2013)

I just scored some of these brushes today. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 20, 2013)

I keep hearing about those, maybe will try to find one in blog sales...


----------

